# Huge snapper



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Took a little tour around the gulf today. We didn't limit out on red snapper but this 34.5 inch monster snapper found its way into my fish box. AJs were everywhere. Couldn't get through the trigger fish on most spots I stopped at. Had a great time though.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a good'un !


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a pig.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Need a chainsaw to clean that joker....how did he escape (until now) the red snapper slaughter we all hear about ???


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That's a slop


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice fish!


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Solid trip, thanks again. Here is another photo for the books.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It makes the other ones look small. I don't remember ever seeing one that big 34.5".


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

sho nuff biggun!!


----------



## 95Blitz (Apr 28, 2017)

stc1993 said:


> It makes the other ones look small. I don't remember ever seeing one that big 34.5".


Yeah makes the others look undersized for sure.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

95Blitz said:


> Yeah makes the others look undersized for sure.


That hoss makes everything look small. I don't keep red snapper unless they are clearly 16.5. Don't won't to chance a run in with the man.


----------



## leroybama (Jul 14, 2014)

Goot lard that's a biggin! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

HRTCTLR said:


> That hoss makes everything look small. I don't keep red snapper unless they are clearly 16.5. Don't won't to chance a run in with the man.




I had a 16.5 today. Probably remeasured 3 times to make sure he didn't shrink on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

We got lucky - I caught one that was 36", and my son caught one that was 37" off our boat. I will try to once again figure out how to post a bleeping photo.After cleaning them, I will never keep one that big again, unless she is gut hooked. My son was making fun of my struggle, and shamed me in to tightening the drag. The Trevala broke right above the first guide, but fortunately the big girl had made her last run, so I actually landed her with the stub.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

That's a beast. The all tackle length record is 34.6 inches so that definitely qualifies as a trophy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

SnapZilla!!!!!!!


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

watergator said:


> That's a beast. The all tackle length record is 34.6 inches so that definitely qualifies as a trophy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, new to the IGFA, is it the go to site for records? Wish I would have took alot more photos with a yrd stick now. I will let the gentleman know who caught it, he will be delighted, thanks for the info.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes. IGFA keeps the official fishing records. The length records are kind of stupid in my opinion though. They were put in with good intentions of allowing record setting with released fish, but the process is tedious and you have to buy a ruler from them for it to count. Because of this, I don't think I'll ever do a length record, but it's fun to compare fish to when you get a big one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Schizknit said:


> Interesting, new to the IGFA, is it the go to site for records? Wish I would have took alot more photos with a yrd stick now. I will let the gentleman know who caught it, he will be delighted, thanks for the info.


Yes we should have. It was definitely the largest snapper I had ever laid eyes on.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Bet that one felt like another donkey. Congrats


----------

